# Chillicothe, OH - Female, Ross Co Shelter



## bostondogrescue (Aug 3, 2005)

There is a beautiful, female, GSD at the Ross County Shelter in Chillicothe, Ohio. I have pictures but cannot post them. 
The shelter number is 740-775-6808; volunteer is Sherry 
at 740--703- 2762.
She is urgent and on borrowed time.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Chillicothe, OH, Female GSD, URGENT*

Can somebody post the pictures? I went to the shelter's website and she wasn't listed.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Chillicothe, OH, Female GSD, URGENT*

There are actually 4 new GSDs at Ross, plus Jed and Tanner who are already listed here.

I have pictures of all of them - very little information at this point. I will post.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Chillicothe, OH, Female GSD, URGENT*

This is Cindy. Cindy was a stray and believed to be about 2 years old. She is more of a liver color. There is not a lot of information and the shelter is VERY FULL. Volunteers are trying to get the word out. There are now 2 others that I will post also. The mother and daughter that were there went to rescue this weekend per a shelter volunteer.




























The shelter number is 740-775-6808; volunteer is Sherry 
at 740--703- 2762.
She is urgent and on borrowed time.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Chillicothe, OH, Female GSD, URGENT*

Posted on Tanner's Thread:

If anyone can help, please call Sherry at 740-703-2762. She can bring them to boarding for $6/day. As stated on the Jed post, 15 pit bulls came in today to Ross and there is NO room. All 4 GSD's are urgent. There is also reportdely a 4 month GSD pup.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Chillicothe, OH, Female GSD, URGENT*

Bump


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Chillicothe, OH, Female GSD, URGENT*

Just got back from the shelter. She has a hold for rescue tag on her kennel. Staff informed me that she does not get along with other dogs. Not sure what rescue has spoken for her.


----------

